# Catfish setup?



## ForeverAngler

What's a good set up for big river cats. Where I'm going to be fishing current doesn't really matter, water level doesn't fluctuate enough to change it. Right now I have a 6'6" med action IM* guide series rod with matching reel with 10 pound test, that's my main set up. I find it important to denote that I have only ever used spinning as my own gear and absolutely hate bait casting reels. I currently have med action 6'6 med action rhino rod with no reel, also spinning. However, it's a fairly "thick" rod, so I imagine with the right reel I could use it for bigger fish, such as muskie, carp, and catfish.


----------



## mfreeman451

I also hate bait casters and only use spinning gear. I have a cheap 20$ rhino rod and a decent spinning reel, don't remember what kind right now but it doesn't really matter. I don't use a very heavy pole like an ugly stick or anything because they're too hard to cast and I only bank fish because I don't have a boat. Anyways, depending on where you're fishing, and how big of fish you think you might get into, you might start with 12 or 16 lb test, to 20lb test. I used to run 20lb but I switched to 12 since I think it allows me to cast a little bit farther out when I need to and I can get more of it on my reel I guess.

You don't really need a very sophisticated setup, although I'm sure some guys might disagree with me, but I catch plenty of fish with my setup. Fishing with a lighter line is a lot of fun and more challenging since you really need to be careful and use a lot of skill to bring those big guys in. I have caught plenty of 20-35lb flatheads on 12lb test believe it or not. Some get away but most don't.

As far as tackle goes, again I'm very minimal since I am just a shore fisher. I run my line out and put a slip sinker, depending on how fast the water is running or how rocky the bottom might be will determine how big of a weight I'll use. If it is real rocky and the water is slow, I'll use a smaller egg slip sinker, if it is fast and I don't care about snags I'll use a lot of weight to stay on the bottom. So after I put the egg slip sinker on I put on one of those red/translucent beads and then tie it to a swivel. The bead keeps the slip sinker from working on the knot to the swivel and eventually wearing it out and breaking it off. From the swivel I tie off 1 1/2ft to 2ft of a lighter 6lb test leader and then a decent size hook, don't remember the number off hand, but big enough to hold a nice gob of night crawlers or a big creek chub or shad. My rule for the test weight of the leader is usually about half of what my main line is. So if I'm running 20lb test I'll have a 10-12lb leader, if I have 12lb test I go with a 6-8lb leader. This usually helps me keep my weight and bead and swivel if I have to pull through a nasty snag and end up breaking my line, and it also supposedly makes it harder for the victim fish to see my line because it is thinner than my main line, but in the murky rivers I fish I don't know if that really matters.

Anyways, sorry for such a long post, I hope this helps and good luck. The channels might start biting up here in the North (MN) around May, maybe earlier, and the flatheads in June. The guys on www.roughfish.com would know better than I do and in fact they're catching catfish through the ice as I write this.


----------



## ketch

Although a heavy rod isn't a necessity, when fishing truly heavy cover, light tackle will not get you very far. Often, you have to turn the fish before it runs around a stump, or whatever other cover is there. Remember, they know their lairs like we know ours. When spooked, they know what to run around.

I like a 7.5-8' rod for bank fishing. The extra length helps you achieve that longer cast if needed. Also, since almost all of my catfishing is done in rivers, I use a M-H rod. This allows me to turn the fish easier in addition to being able to safely launch heavier amounts of sinkers.

I spend most of my time fishing the Minnesota River, and have a bit of current to deal with. I primarily use 3-5 ounce bank sinkers, depending on the current. When fishing flatheads, I normally use a 6/0 hook or larger depending on the size of the bait. Kahle hooks work nicely for live bait, as do circles.

When fishing for channels, I normally use 4/0 hooks and really like using frogs or cut bait.

As for waiting for spring, there is really no need to wait. There are a lot of waters producing mighty fine channel cats through the ice. I have tons of information for channels through the ice if interested, please pm me or check out my site.


----------



## andyb

Hey Ketch you said you sometimes use frogs for channel cats, I was wondering if you use them live or do you cut them up. Also I catch a lot of goldeyes where i fish can i cut up these and use them for channel cats?


----------



## drjongy

Cut goldeye is probably one of the best baits for catfish around here.


----------

